# S & W MP - Review



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Has anyone shot a Smith & Wesson MP in any caliber?

What do you think?

Is it a good gun?

I am thinking about buying one.

But I have small hands. Is it an ok gun for people with small hands?

:sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

have not heard anything bad about it, but I have ot used one.

Also look at the Beretta storm pistol I have heard good things about it.

Of course you could go M9 "92FS" that I gurantee you will not go wrong, grip is a little fat but shoots great.


----------

